# »»» Posters y Collages Peruanos (Oficial) !!! «««



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Siguiendo la idea de los otros foristas de comenzar threads donde podamos enseñar y guardar fotos y banners de nuestro pais, decidi empezar este donde se podrian guardar collages y/o posters de nuestro pais. No solo de Lima pero sino tambien de las demas ciudades como Trujillo, Arequipa, Tacna, Chiclayo, Cuzco, Macchu Pichu, Iquitos,Piura etc, etc....Material tenemos de sobra para hacerlo y a ver si despues juntamos varios y los ponemos en el foro internacional. 
A postear se ha dicho !!!! *


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buena idea, estan mostras esas fotos, la foto de la costa verde me agrada bastante.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ahora le toca a A r e q u i p a.............
(fotos sacadas del foro "edificios de provincias peruanas ";
banner de eden y/o filter, no estoy seguro)*


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Renzo__7 said:


> *Ahora le toca a A r e q u i p a.............
> (fotos sacadas del foro "edificios de provincias peruanas ";
> banner de eden y filter)*


me gusta este en especial xque es el unico que no es de Lima... para variar :sleepy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que bacan el collage de Arequipa Oscar! Me gusta mucho!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que lindo el banner de Arequipa! Me quede con la boca abierta!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Todos estos collages me gustan mucho, son lo mejor de lo mejor.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*q bien q les guste.......Arequipa se merece mas atention de la q recibe. Ojala pronto lleguen mas inversiones a la ciudad y se acabe el centralismo. *


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Muy bonito.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

los de lima se ven muy bien
creo q siempre se debe resaltar la parte moderna de las ciudades
y dejar a un lado las catedrales y plazas

:runaway:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esos edificios de la Villa medica, me parece y tienen 14 pisos c/u, se ven muy bonitos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

concuerdo contigo renzo debemos mostrar lo mderno , en el de arequipa seria bueno poner solo una foto de la catedral y en ves de eso poner fotos de edifios modernos y creo que arequipoa cuenta coin edificios modestos pero bonitos , ahi falto poner el magnus y el emporis . se te paso esa ....









chequen esta foto miren el fondo que opinan...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelente trabajo, Renzo! Están muy bonitos los collages!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Magnus no es bonito Rafo, es simplon.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Y aparte digamos que esa foto no clasifica ni a palos para un collage, tendría que ser mínimo una foto más cercana y con mayor calidad.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> concuerdo contigo renzo debemos mostrar lo mderno , en el de arequipa seria bueno poner solo una foto de la catedral y en ves de eso poner fotos de edifios modernos y creo que arequipoa cuenta coin edificios modestos pero bonitos , ahi falto poner el magnus y el emporis . se te paso esa ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y yo que le tenia respeto a la ciudad de arequipa esa parte parece lima... bueno en fin nuestras ciudades se carecterizan por la excelente antigua arquictectura


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo que pasa es que nuestras ciudades del interior no son muy modernas que digamos, asi que se tienen que colocar fotos de sus construcciones coloniales o tradicionales, que es lo que las caracteriza.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

en arequipa no estaban haciendo un edificio de 15 pisos?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Flavio said:


> en arequipa no estaban haciendo un edificio de 15 pisos?


Bueno eso es lo que dise el susodicho Rafo18 .... pero lo que pasa es que a rafo lo banearon y ahora tenemos que esperar la foto de rafo sobre ese edificio... ummm ojala que fayo sea dea una vueltita x esa ciudad pa que le tome fotos a ese edficio nuevo


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

claro si fayo ha recorrido todo el peru


----------

